# PenG dosage?



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Our 100lb doe kidded today and we had to go in and reposition one of the babies..what is the recommended dotage of Pen to give the new mom?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

1 cc per 20lbs twice a day


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Stacey...for how long?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

5 days - if she had an infection I would say maybe 7 days but since its precaution you can just do the minimum


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What is penG


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

It is penicillin G. There are several types of penicillin. I prefer combiPen or AmbiPen because it is a little stronger and longer lasting so, with goats, you don't have to give as much but all of it works.


----------

